# Pensacola Pier 8-12



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

No kings, Spanish, or Bonita. A few cigs being caught along with Ly's, moonpies, and hardtails. Been really slow this morning. Oh yeah, I almost forgot- my son caught a 35" COBIA!!!!! I'll post a pic in a minute


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

One king and one Bonita on the deck and a couple Spanish too


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

This AM at Navarre pier there were a lot of Spanish being caught. I had 5 and my fish hookup was with a baby king. I sure wish it was a Spanish though or better yet a legal king. I was using frozen cigs but the majority were caught using bubbles.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

landlocked said:


> View attachment 57263


I just saw this photo on facebook.nice fish


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Bacon wrapped COBIA with a teriyaki glaze. On the grill right now!!!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a nice cobia, and what better way to end the day, but on the grill, Sounds delicious,!!


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

Had fun though thanks for the pole. Hopefully be back in the morn to see what's hittin.


----------

